

ShowHN: My app to record/upload videos and turn them into textable animated gifs - shwonkbc
http://www.myfacewhenapp.com/

======
shwonkbc
It's currently free to celebrate the launch

We got an article in Mashable too, which was really exciting:
<http://mashable.com/2012/05/17/myfacewhen-iphone-app/>

